# Sub needed to salt 4 tons clinton twp,MI



## lmarine (Aug 25, 2006)

our salt truck seized the engine and we are thinking of subbing our salting out property is located in Clinton twp MI Hayes rd we will plow it each time all we need is someone to come on and salt the roads it takes 3.5 tons average we salt on heavy icy conditions or after 1.5 inch snow falls it would be on call basis


----------



## lmarine (Aug 25, 2006)

586.604.1398 my cell #


----------

